# barn wood shelf for shed antlers display



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Dale_Arrington (Jun 25, 2011)

Very Nice! Never seen nails with numbers on the heads though, pretty cool!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

nice job!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Innovative and the weathered wood perfectly suits the sheds. I love the dated railroad nails.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks awesome! Great job!!!


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

That looks great man! I'm sending a picture of that to my wife right now to file in the "projects" list... :wink:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone......I think the railroad nails really give it a unique and rustic look. The nail with the "47" on it in the pic is the year my dad was born, so I snatched it up. I had to apologize though to my mom since they did not have her year of birth.......I may go back down to the antique store and pick up some more for future projects!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Great work ... and your mother would not appreciate you announcing the year of her birth!!!:wink:


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww man! SAWWEEEET! I'm building one now.


----------



## Baconator (Dec 8, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## CROMAN69Z28 (Oct 24, 2009)

Did a similar project myself. We recently took our privacy fence down for a better view (less weed eating for me). I decided to use the wood in my "room of death" as my wife calls it. I had drop ceiling and flourescent lights. This is what i ended up with. I did the three short walls seen and the ceiling. I trimmed the ceiling with 1" strips.


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

That is awesome room. I had a room like that ( meaning man room). Got remarried and now it is my wife's office.


----------



## blklab72 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your project. Gonna do something similar but I'm putting some old wooden duck decoys on the top shelf and sheds hanging below... Showed the wife the pics and all she said was "hurry up and get started"... Lol...


----------



## >>jake7hunter-> (May 20, 2012)

my first step would be to get antlers like that lol


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

blklab72 said:


> Thanks for sharing your project. Gonna do something similar but I'm putting some old wooden duck decoys on the top shelf and sheds hanging below... Showed the wife the pics and all she said was "hurry up and get started"... Lol...


Make sure and post pics when your done......this shelf can be used for anything for sure, I just had the antler thing in mind. It could even be used for a coat rack.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice! Did you debug the wood? I made a similar project and had to use a few cans of Raid to get the ants out.


----------

